
Iteration in One Language and Then All the Others - pkd
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/11/18/iteration-in-one-language-then-all-the-others/
======
geezerjay
After a quick read, the article sounds a bit iffy in the technical accuracy
department.

Take what it says about C. It states that C only has support for C's for
loops. Well, this is patently false for anyone who managed to go past the
first week of any intro to programming in C course. The author's insight on
how to use most programming languages is rather shallow and limited.

In short, the article reads like something written by someone with some
experience writing Python code, but entirely oblivious how to write code in
any other programming language.

